# Uncovering stone circle's secrets



## Rosemary (Jul 7, 2008)

7 July 2008 16:54 UK

  A major archaeological investigation is getting under way at one of Western Europe's most impressive prehistoric sites.
  The Ring of Brodgar in Orkney is the third largest stone circle in the British Isles, but little is known about it.

  A scheduled ancient monument, the stone circle and henge of the Ring of Brodgar is part of 'The Heart of Neolithic Orkney' World Heritage Site, inscribed by UNESCO in 1999. 

BBC NEWS | UK | Scotland | North East/N Isles | Uncovering stone circle's secrets


----------



## The Procrastinator (Jul 8, 2008)

Oh, goody - I wants to go there one day. Stone circles are amazing, they have such a "magical" feel - or "electric" might be a better word - dammit there is no word.


----------



## Talysia (Jul 8, 2008)

I'll be keeping my eye on this one - it looks like a really interesting investigation.  Thanks, Rosemary!


----------



## Perpetual Man (Jul 8, 2008)

This sounds really interesting. There is something incredible about these neolithical sites, no matter what they are, stone circles or burial sites... all totally fascinating.

I was lucky enough to go inside La Hougue Bie in Jersey, a 6,000 years old bural chamber, and that was  incredible - but there sis something mroe about this particular stone circle, built on a remote island? Why? I hope we get some answers!


----------

